# Suggestions for First Conventional Reel



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

I've decided to buy my first conventional...what do you guys suggest as a good "entry level" reel?

At this point I'm more interested in one that is more user friendly (easier to learn to cast, less prone to blow ups, etc.) than one that is engineered for maximum distance? 

I've *never* cast a conventional (been fishing with spinners and fly rods for 30+ years) so I am a true beginner.

With my spinners I usually use 17 lb test mono with a 40 lb shock leader. Most often I'm throwing 4 to 5 oz of lead plus bait. I guess I would want the conventional to be set up for about the same...although I may also want it to handle bigger stuff if I decide to try my hand at distance casting, 8nbait, etc. Can I get away with using the same reel for both the medium and heavy stuff? 

The reel will go on a 12' foot rod, probably medium to medium-heavy action. 

Budget = $100 - $150 max. Or if there are decent reels out there for under $100, I'd be interested...but I do want to go with a new one rather than used. 

Please help with suggestions and include specifics on model#s, sizes, etc.

Also...anything special I need to do to the reel to make it easier to learn on...I've seen a lot of stuff on here about brakes, etc.? 

Thank you!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I was asking this same question a couple of months ago.

I compared the Penn 525 Mag and Daiwa Sealine (SL) reels.

I decided I wanted the Daiwa SL-X30SHA. The SL30SH seems to be a great choice also for a first conventional.

Most guys who prefer the SL's will tell you that they are great first timer reels for someone going conventional.

Depending on where you get them, they can run from around $95 to $120. The Baitshack has SHAs for $93.50 plus shipping.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

About 1 reel for both medium and heavy applications.
I would suggest that you get seperate reels 1 for medium
and 1 for heavy.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I would get a 525 for the first timer. That reel is just idiot proof and easy to speed up once you start learning. You can grow with that reel. 

There is a very very very simple mag mod that is well explained on this board to add a magnet or two to the 525, I suggest you do this. 

Keep the stock oil in the bearings for a couple months, and once you are comfortable casting then try out red rocket fuel. 

Next fall when the weather get cold again put yellow rocket fuel in that reel.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I also recommend the 525 mag. Good all around reel with plenty of line capacity. Can vary some lines sizes (to an extent) to handle bigger/smaller fish and vary casting distances.

The mag settings make it easy to use - as the reel speed can be set to your current "level" of ability. It's also very well built and fits nicely on the rod and under your thumb (good feel to it).

I haven't casted one since I was a kid (under 12) and I am 29 now. Breaking it out for the first time last month, I had no problems. The only "birds nest" I got was when I clamped down the drag and took out the slack on the line with a 6oz weight out in the water. I disengaged the lock to allow it free spool so I could walk back to my rod spike and she spun around when the tight line pulled it. So it was a birds nest due to my dumb move vs a casting issue. Leason learned.

Casting it is simple. I started off on the #8 setting (slowest I believe) and over the course of a long weekend, I was comfortable up around 4-5. She has plenty of distance in her (even with 20# but I heard 17# was best). 

With 17-20# mono being relatively cheap - find a bargain brand, spool up and practice. If you birds nest - just cut it out and start over. It's a simple process and you should pick up the feel very quickly.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Penn 525 mag -- great reels for starters and old salts as well!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Penn 525...right outta the box, mags on #8, full of #20 mono to start. 

No need to make things complicated with extra mags, oil, and fancy bearings at this point...

You'll do well to find a friend nearby who has knowledge of conventionals to cast with, it'll straighten the learning curve some...

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

Mayhaps you should consider trying a few different conventionals before you invest in a reel that is not suited to your casting style. Ask a few fellow fishermen to let you cast their reels, or borrow a couple models and try them. 

What reel suits me may not be to your likings or needs.
A good entry level reel is a Shimano Corvalus. Inexpensive, casts decently, and will serve you well. From there, go to what ever suits your needs.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

reelfixer said:


> Mayhaps you should consider trying a few different conventionals before you invest in a reel that is not suited to your casting style. Ask a few fellow fishermen to let you cast their reels, or borrow a couple models and try them.
> 
> What reel suits me may not be to your likings or needs.
> A good entry level reel is a Shimano Corvalus. Inexpensive, casts decently, and will serve you well. From there, go to what ever suits your needs.


ditto..


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hes on a budget here.
a new mag525 is already donna run up about 130$~

instead. get a daiwa 12' emcast conventional surf rod. about 79. from digitaldagger. rod is rate 8-12oz i think.
youll be able to cast anything from 0-10. lol

and a use daiwa slx20-sha. about 60-80$ feel it with 17lb- 50lbshock. 

put in both red blocks flat side out.

your good to know. 9.5/10 no blowups.

with this, you get a great reel and rod. that can handle any fish on the surf.


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

to all:

as a FIRST "revolving spool" reel for general surf/pier, i would suggest that you find a PENN LEVELINE 350.

the Leveline will cast NEARLY as far as a non-leveline reel and is NOT prone to "problems" related to workmanship & "breakdowns".

fyi, over the last few months i've bought five of them on ebay.com & paid no more than 33.oo USD for any of them, including postage.

GOOD LUCK out on the water,ts


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Abu Garcia 6500 Record. Cast like a dream....


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Penn 525 Mag*

I'm with the others who suggested the 525. Like you I was new to using a conventional reel to surf fish until 2 years ago and my 1st conventional was a Penn 525, I read the directions and by the end of the 1st weekend of use I could cast further with the conventional than with a spinner and with few if any backlashes. Last year I bought my second Penn 525 and again I had great sucess casting with it. I also bought Abu 6500 CT Chrome Rocket and did not have the same success, so I'm sending it out this winter to get magged (an additional $100). I'm also debating wether to but a 3rd 525 or to try one of the new Daiwa Saltist reels but I think they maybe a little out of you stated price range.
So my suggestion, Penn 525 to learn on and go from there. Just my .02 
Philly Jack


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

525 Mag. Put the mag on 8 and you'll be hard pressed to blow it up unless you're trying too hard.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I know this is a little out of the realm of conversation, but I can remember learning how to use a baitcaster in freshwater. I was YOUNG, I remember my father telling me that baitcasters will outcast spinning and you have more control. I didn't understand why, I just knew even at around 7yrs old that I wanted the elusive distance we all search for today.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

get the sl20sh. it hold close to 300yrds of 17. it is MUCH more rugged than the 525, and will outlast it no doubt. it has centrifugal brakes that can be added or removed to control spool speed during flight. for starters put in both reds, and cast nice and smoooth.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I posted this on the forum a while back - a lot of good info on the Daiwas and their differences

*Daiwa Reel Comparison*


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

vbflyfisher said:


> get the sl20sh. it hold close to 300yrds of 17. it is MUCH more rugged than the 525, *and will outlast it no doubt.* it has centrifugal brakes that can be added or removed to control spool speed during flight. for starters put in both reds, and cast nice and smoooth.


Well...that remains to be seen. Nothing against the Slosh 20, but haven't heard of any premature 525 breakdowns yet. I have a 525 which I will SWEAR by BUT...I am considering a Daiwa 30 series of some sort just for $hit$ and giggles and we'll see which one ends up in the marketplace. Maybe I'll keep 'em both and use one for mono and one for braid (probably the 525for braid because of line capacity). Dang...I have a personally magged Jigmaster with 17 lb mono, and a Penn Torque 300 and a Penn Baja 113HN that are as yet unspooled...so who knows??? I will agree with trying to cast them both before you buy. No matter though, from what I read on here (having no experience yet with the Daiwas) you will probably be comfortable with either. It's just that if you can try them both first, and being on a budget, you can get the best one for you FIRST, and not turn into a "tackle Ho" like me and several others. Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Can't go wrong with the Diawa Sealine reels they hold plenty of line. They have a good drag and they are not that expensive.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget about the clicker on the Slosh....You can hear the thing even if you are eating potato chips!! opcorn:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*vbflyfisher*

Beg to differ,, one question did any dawai reel ever hold a distance record.. Answer is NO.. But the penn did.. Friction brakes cause resistance which will cost you distance.. Magnetic field no friction.. JAM


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Jam,

I think you mis-read his post. He said OUT LAST, not out cast...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I prefer the 525 Mag...but for starting out I think an Abu out of the box is easier to learn on.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Here we go again *

This topic seems to come up ever couple of months.. You have Die hard 525 guys, and then you have the Daiwa guys.. LOL I have both reels and like them both.. I DO think the peen cast better, but then again that's what it was designed for ( ask Blackbeard). The Daiwa is a true TANK. That reel is built very well, and seems to be a better choice for a beginner. (IMHO)... As i whole the Daiwa's seem to be pretty consistant. By that I mean it seems like no two penns are the same. I know guys who have 2-5 of them and have all of them set on a different setting. Go figure.. Either way try to get them used. There are dozens of TH's (tackle ho's) on here that unload their equipment in the winter.. Good Luck..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*My Bad*

but I still have my first 525 and its aweful old.. Aweful old.. Can't be much harder on a reel then me.. I ain't mister maintnance.. Once a year they get broken down and lubed.. Kneck deep wading reel under water most of the time.. Tought as nails..wash with sweet water and thats all I do.. I aint changing but the new saltist is the true tank, alum.... Body.. same cap as the slsh/shv, slha.. JAM


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I just started*

Tossin conventional reels. Just about everyone I talked to, fisherman, bait shops and research I did myself, the Penn 525 was the go to reel. I tried one out and I now have 3. Very user friendly and easy to cast.


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

yea JAM, I'm just going by what ive seen. nothing against the 525. i've seen a couple that havent held up too well. I've just had good luck with diawas.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> This topic seems to come up ever couple of months.. You have Die hard 525 guys, and then you have the Daiwa guys...


LOL  - I was gonna mention he'd probably get a lot of responses suggesting the 525, but I knew they'd show up on their own.

ABU was another reel brand that came up pretty often when I first asked the question. Just not as often as the SLOSH 20/30 and PENN 525 Mag...

I think with fishing equipment, just as any other equipment (hunting, skiing, camping, etc...) it all boils down to personal preference and comfort level with your own abilities to use it.

I've owned mostly Daiwas and Shimanos in the past, so when the SLOSH's and SHV/SHA's showed up in the responses to my question, I looked into them thoroughly.

In the end - to each his own - TIGHT LINES!

Steve


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

I can only speak for myself, when I fisrt started tossin conventional I started out on a slosh 20. It was too frustrating for me. Kept blowing it up evry other cast. Don't have that problem with the 525. I'll probably get another slosh 20 when I get better at it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*525 Mag!!*

I have both the Penn and the Diawa.
I started on the Penn and bought a Diawa later.
I would have to suggest the 525mag.

It is the easiest conventional reel to cast that I have ever been fortunate enough to cast. It is smooth and adjustable. 

I am not knocking on the Diawas. I like mine as well. I just like the Penn more. It is much easier to learn with. 

Darin


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback! It looks like the Penn 525 Mag has the largest number of votes by about a 2 to 1 margin over the Diawas. (And there were a few votes for Shimanos and Abu Garcias.)


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

wolfgang said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! It looks like the Penn 525 Mag has the largest number of votes by about a 2 to 1 margin over the Diawas. (And there were a few votes for Shimanos and Abu Garcias.)


See my response about your questions on magnets and that might help. It's up to you what you want to start with, but I have the 525 mag simply because I purchased one of the original magnetic cast control reels a long time ago in Louisiana when I was bass fishing.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Penn 525 mag or the ABU Ultra Mag is the way to go for the beginning conventional user... these are both reels you can buy now, learn on and continue to use without needing to upgrade in the future... you might want to upgrade your rods, but the reels will be at the top of their game...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i still suggest a slx20 or 30 , with 2-4 blocks inside.


----------



## bigeye47 (Nov 29, 2007)

as i'm still a rookie at baitcasting--i think the question is levelwind or non levelwind, once that is answered then let the games begin. as for me i got a abu 6500 mag elite for bps and put 17# mono on and went to the football field to practice
it was a very inexpensive starting point-non levelwind still a bit foreign but now am willing to give that a shot


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

bigeye47 said:


> as i'm still a rookie at baitcasting--i think the question is levelwind or non levelwind, once that is answered then let the games begin. as for me i got a abu 6500 mag elite for bps and put 17# mono on and went to the football field to practice
> it was a very inexpensive starting point-non levelwind still a bit foreign but now am willing to give that a shot


Why do you think a levelwind would be better for a rookie? 

Doesn't a levelwind decrease distance?


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Just wanna mention this to you, Wolfgang - as I just started with conventionals this summer as well and was in your shoes not too long ago (do a search, you'll find I posted searching for the perfect beginners conventional as well)

Reading all this stuff on the internet I was scared to death to try conventionals...but the truth is learning is not nearly as bad as it sounds. Is there a learning curve? absolutely. Are there blowups? Sure. But what I experienced was nothing near what I expected. 

Point is - its simply less forgiving. If you cast poorly, the reel will let you know. If you have some basic fundamentals of casting down - which if you fly fish (as you mention in your original post) you probably have a foundation already - just need to adapt it for conventionals. I came from a fly fishing background myself and found the concepts of feeling the rod load, timing, and acceleration all very similar.

I didn't even start with a forgiving reel (i went right to an avet sx) - and I had no issues. Chances are you are making more of this than you need to. 

I'd recommend getting the 525 mag - so you can adjust the mag as needed as conditions and your skills dictate. I knobby magged my avet for that reason and love the fact that if I question my abilities with a headwind, or different weight than i'm used to, I can just dial up the mag to make it "safer" and let it rip.

Relax, buy a 525, and have fun with it!


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with jam,the reel is tuff,good for beginners and the expierinced,I use one,loaded with 17 pound suffix on a light heaver and chuck 3 to 6 ounce lures at stripers in the surf,casting it is easy,little to easy,sometimes i give it too much,and its like Snap!you can really load the reel without regretts of backlashing.I'm looking to get my self one of themm saltist30's,early christmas present.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if you get anything other than a 525, your going to regret it. honestly i think a lot of people that recommend the diawa slosh 20-30 have never cast the 525 before. it is the most tame reel that you will find. check out RudeDogs posts on this thread, your not going to find a more unbiased response.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Ripper, I beg to differ and I own two 525's. They're good reels and I like 'em but I love my ABU's, especially the Blue Yonder, always have. They cast extremely well right out of the box and are easy to cast and great looking. If you're looking for a magged reel, the ABU 6500 Mag Elite is your reel.

Ok, now there are the folks who'll say, their drag sucks. Maybe, but its functional. I will be the first to say that I swap out the stock drag washers and replace them with carbon and smoothies. Then you're basically done. Great reels, easy to work on and cast like the dickens. 

I say get one of each, maybe two...


----------

